# Polaroid Tv crops image when getting digital input?



## gamingmachine (Aug 8, 2009)

My polaroid tv seems to crop the the sides of the video feed from hdmi input as well as when playing videos from its usb port. (for example when i connect it to my computer through hmdi, i wouldnt be able to see the taskbar)

when i am using those inputs, the tv says 720p. When i use a vga analog input, there is no problem with cropping.

Also, use a dvi to hmdi cable to connect my dvi output from the computer to the tv (if that matters)

Is there a way to fix the cropping on the tv?
Thanks so much


----------

